# Good results but only 30ml- should I have 60ml?



## lukevl (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi- a quick bit of advice please!

My equipment is a Gaggia Classic with the OPV set and a Mazzer Super Jolly.

I am using a naked portafilter, WDT and skimming the top with minimal compression (sorry not weighing my dose). I am tamping at about 13-14kg according to my incredibly scientific bathroom scales. I'm getting good extraction, flavour and crema but I'm only getting 30ml (in about 20-25sec) before it blondes. The beans are probably old (I bought them from myespresso with no roast date) but not the worst.

Should I grind coarser and tamp harder? I tried tamping at about 11-12kg and the puck was breaking up.

I have new beans from Square Mile on their way here now so that may tell me something. Or is this whole thing just a 'if it tastes right its fine scenario'??

Thanks


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Few possibilities.

- grind coarser

- need new burrs maybe

- check the naked pf during shot for any donuts or weak spots that go yellow early and adjust tamp accordingly eg if tamper wasnt level.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

maybe pop a video of the extraction up, pictures say more than a thousand words.

I guarentee you will have to change the grind drastically when you get fresher, better roasted beans


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Few questions...

How long is it before the first drops appear after you've hit the brew switch?

Are you timing from the moment you hit the brew switch or from the moment the first drops appear?

What does the pour look like? i.e. a single thin stream of coffee throughout the extraction or are you getting multiple streams and sprites etc.?

I agree with what else has been said. You'll get a lot better idea using fresh beans plus a video of your extraction would be very helpful. Some beans just blonde quicker than others.


----------



## lukevl (Oct 20, 2010)

Ok I'll work in a video. The extraction (when I get it right) is uniform in it's penetration and centred with good tiger striping. The flow begins 3-4 sec after hitting the switch.

So regardless of when beans blonde, that is still the indicator to stop the shot right?

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

lukevl said:


> Ok I'll work in a video. The extraction (when I get it right) is uniform in it's penetration and centred with good tiger striping. The flow begins 3-4 sec after hitting the switch.
> 
> So regardless of when beans blonde, that is still the indicator to stop the shot right?
> 
> Thanks for the replies.


Blonding is a sign that in a part of the puck where water is coming through the grinds have been washed/diffused/extracted of coffee solids as much as it 'should' be, and pushing further water through that area is what might be termed over-extraction. The goodness is gone. That's generally why stopping the shot is a good idea.

Early blonding comes from poor grind, distribution, tamp, beans... to name but a few... but as you're getting a healthy 25 seconds before blonding then it doesn't sound to me like there's anything wrong with your technique. If you're only getting 30ml then I'm guessing the flow from the spout is really thin, maybe even dripping a lot at the start. This can come from too fine a grind/too hard a tamp. If so, aim for a slightly wider flow... a mouse's tail is often used to describe it. Coarser grind, not finer.

ps it's ok to let it run a little while after blonding... it's all about personal taste.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I agree with Mike. Everything sounds good with your technique. Try and grind a little coarser. I've recently started pulling my shots by mass (weighing them as I extract them) so volume can range from anything between 30 and 50ml depending on the beans and dose.


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

If it tastes good, don't worry. I'd stick to using blonding to determine when the shot is stopped, but do try playing with higher/lower dose and coarser/finer grind - you'l find the volume and time for blonding both change with dose & extraction. Also take into account crema - crema tends to be less dense than the rest of the espresso, so 30ml with very little crema would still be equivalent (by weight ratio) to a longer shot made up of more crema.


----------

